# Wester UP is about to get pounded!



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

Cold air is moving in with NW winds and supposed to dump almost a FOOT on the Marquette area! The front is supposed to keep moving down and start up some LE snow in the northern lower as well...its finally coming!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

i just saw this on NWS. I want that sooo bad.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

I just came in from getting my plow ready. Now if i could only remember where I stashed away my blowers... it's way too early this to begin.:crying:


----------

